# Shopping for a Maruyama LB /Power head



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Okay I'm ready to pull the trigger on a Maruyama LB and power head. Questions, ebay sales one for 300+25s/h. And Maruyama parts.com has one for 340+25 s/h. Obviously I want to go with the cheaper one but is eBay a good source?! 
Ebay has a MM24 multipurpose power head for 119.53+68s/h from Canada. My dealers sell them for 269+tax. Can someone check out the eBay one and tell me if that's a legit deal? 
Will eBay items be covered under the 5 year manufactures warranty.
Also, my local dealer only sell power heads and will not order the LB so I have to purchase the LB online.
I figured I'd ask while I'm doing my own research. eBay doesn't give to many details.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> Okay I'm ready to pull the trigger on a Maruyama LB and power head. Questions, ebay sales one for 300+25s/h. And Maruyama parts.com has one for 340+25 s/h. Obviously I want to go with the cheaper one but is eBay a good source?!
> Ebay has a MM24 multipurpose power head for 119.53+68s/h from Canada. My dealers sell them for 269+tax. Can someone check out the eBay one and tell me if that's a legit deal?
> Will eBay items be covered under the 5 year manufactures warranty.
> Also, my local dealer only sell power heads and will not order the LB so I have to purchase the LB online.
> I figured I'd ask while I'm doing my own research. eBay doesn't give to many details.


I am not familiar with the "MM24". The ebay description says it is the same as the US model "MM23", but I am not familiar with it either.

Looking at my 2016 catalog, they did have a "BM23" power head (22.5cc) that accepted their MC-xx attachments (e.g. MC-LB Landscape Blade). It was my understanding this was their original homeowner/residential grade multi-cutter system.

​
In 2016, they launched a new "commercial grade" multi-cutter system with two new power heads:

M27QC (25.4cc)
M30QC (30.1cc)
These power heads included a new "Quick-Connect" attachment system, and use attachments with a QC-xx designation (e.g. QC-LB Landscape Blade).

 ​
So... if the Canadian MM23 is actually the same as a US BM23, the question becomes are the MC-xx attachments still readily available, or are they being phased out in favor of the new QC-xx attachments. That may answer your question.

Confusing, I know - but hope this helps.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you sir. I'm gonna go ahead and buy the two off of eBay.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

The landscaping blade finally made it in. Bought both the MC-LB and the power head off of eBay. The power head came from Canada and its a MM24 model. Tomorrow I will give it a test run.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> The landscaping blade finally made it in. Bought both the MC-LB and the power head off of eBay. The power head came from Canada and its a MM24 model. Tomorrow I will give it a test run.


Congratulations! I'm excited to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> The landscaping blade finally made it in. Bought both the MC-LB and the power head off of eBay. The power head came from Canada and its a MM24 model. Tomorrow I will give it a test run.


I see that you posted at 1:00 in the morning my time. So was today, tomorrow?  Just wondering what your thoughts were?


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Well it rained all last night and all day today so no maruyama lb action. All I did was put it together. Tomorrow is another day. Sorry guys


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Just wanted to share that I have used the Lb a couple of times. working awesome. I went away with the two mowing heights and will be maintaining the whole yard at .3". The lb allows me to reach all the areas where the greens mower can't reach. I haven't had time to take many pics as I'm currently relocating my irrigation valve box and working on a garden bed/hauling away lots of dirt. I'll be adding pics soon.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> Just wanted to share that I have used the Lb a couple of times. working awesome. I went away with the two mowing heights and will be maintaining the whole yard at .3". The lb allows me to reach all the areas where the greens mower can't reach. I haven't had time to take many pics as I'm currently relocating my irrigation valve box and working on a garden bed/hauling away lots of dirt. I'll be adding pics soon.


Awesome, sounds like you made a good purchase!


----------

